# 21 Today!



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Soon to be seen staggering around Windsor, this Saturday.

JC, you have been warned... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

haappy BDAY!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

happy birthday 2 u
happy birthday 2 u
happy birthday dear mr mole
happy birthday 2 u


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> happy birthday 2 u
> happy birthday 2 u
> happy birthday dear mr mole
> happy birthday 2 u


  Very tuneful

Thanks to you and arczi!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Now you're legal probably everywhere!


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday----- I might be staggering around Windsor this Saturday too!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Mole. I actually assumed you were around 30 or thereabouts. Who knew?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh Dear Lord Mr. Mole who makes me laugh with the other Brits... (Canucks too... sp?!)

I could indeed be your mother :shock: ... my bday is Friday you are a Saggitarius as well?
I rejoice in your youth.
Be careful out there.
Happy B-Day

D 8)


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

happy birthday, mr. mole...i had always thought you were older than 20, as well.

here is a b-day wish for you: may you get nice and drunk tonight, and wake up without a hangover tomorrow


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I guess I seem older coz I'm kwite good wiv my werds.

lso i tp vrythng ot prprly rthr thn bbrvting vrythng :lol:

Thanks for the well wishing everyone, I'll do you proud... :wink:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

happy birthday !

i dont actually live in windsor but if i did id gladly come out for a few bevvies...im about 20 minutes away but used to vist windsor quite often,usually to see if i could bump into jimmy page in his local pub


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Happy birthday!!!

I was 21 two months ago. Best birthday in a long while actually.

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Happy B-day Mr.Mole....I love your scrubs avatar. Wish I could do that to a couple of doctors. You get some really great avatars.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Sniff....thanks guys


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Happy B'day :!: :!: :!: :!:

Well have to have some belated drinks when you get to Oz.

Nthng rong wif ur righting bi the wayy.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

I've made you some black pudding (your own recepie*) in honor of the occasion.

*That doesn't look right. How the hell is that word spelled?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> I've made you some black pudding (your own recepie*) in honor of the occasion.
> 
> *That doesn't look right. How the hell is that word spelled?


Use ur smell cheeker.

Recipe I think!

Thanks Milan - will be very belated, but worth the wait!


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Happy birthday!

You're so young, how adorable!! 
Sorry, can't resist being really patronising :twisted:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

boohoo said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> You're so young, how adorable!!
> Sorry, can't resist being really patronising :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

how's yer head, mole? do you need to wear these today 8)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> how's yer head, mole? do you need to wear these today 8)?


 :lol: It's all kicking off on Saturday - unfortunately I just don't do work and hangovers - I have a short enough temper as it STOP FIDDLING WITH MY FORKING DESK.

Oops, sorry. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

:lol: it's a good thing you aren't a teacher...i'm short on patience and it makes dealing w/12-14 year olds, that much PUT THOSE SCISSORS DOWN!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> :lol: it's a good thing you aren't a teacher


I think you're right :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRGH



















Someone make it stop. Please.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

glad to see you had a nice 21st birthday...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> glad to see you had a nice 21st birthday...


I'll take your word for...my memory is 'hazy' to say the least :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Hey Mr Mole,

How was your Dp/Dr with the hangover?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Milan said:


> Hey Mr Mole,
> 
> How was your Dp/Dr with the hangover?


Hey mate,

Glad you asked - that itself wasn't too bad yesterday - had baaaad anxiety today along with which came the DP. It's worn off now I've seen my girlfriend. Who, incidentally, was telling me how she used to be able to make herself 'go funny' when she was youngerin the car, wondering if she really existed or feeling like she was looking down on earth. To which I replied 'Like everything was fake' etc and she said yes.

What are the chances?! 

I guess that only people who don't enjoy the sensation are troubled by it. She can control it, which I suppose makes it pleasurable.


----------

